
Adobe experiment slips new words into your voice recordings - legodt
https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/06/adobe-experiment-adds-words-to-recordings/
======
schoen
I don't see how the watermarking they talk about is going to succeed in
preventing forgeries.

If they're planning to watermark unedited recordings, you have a huge false
positive problem because there are billions of hours of legitimate but
unwatermarked audio recordings, and will probably continue to be. You can also
get false negatives by tampering with a watermark-capable device to get it to
watermark something that wasn't recorded from analog. Or you can rerecord
edited audio from an analog source and simply claim that your "genuine"
recording is slightly noisy.

If they're planning to watermark edited recordings, someone else can implement
the same kind of technology but without the watermarking.

